# rattles am i sad



## flexable54 (Apr 16, 2009)

:roll: i am relatively new to this motorhome thing but aready been to france twice the problem ive got is the rattles they are driving me MAD !!
i have a 2007 Bolero FB & i think that this one rattle is comimg from the Back of the FRIDGE(thetford) think its the gas flue any ideals please


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've often considered a pair of ear plugs an indispensable motorhoming accessory. :wink:


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

You must have packed the rest of the van well to be hearing a rattle from behind the fridge!

I couldnt hear my fridge rattling due to the racket made by numerous cups, pots, tins, bottles, cutlery etc etc etc :lol: :lol:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have the Bolero FB and love it........get a bit of noise when travelling but can't say I notice anything from behind the fridge.

Why does your profile say 

MH: orian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

twinky said:


> I couldnt hear my fridge rattling due to the racket made by numerous cups, pots, tins, bottles, cutlery etc etc etc :lol: :lol:


And if Mrs Twinky rabbits on anything like Mrs Zeb . . . . ooohhhhhh what am I saying!!! 8O  

Take the top fridge vent off and you will easily be able to check if the flue is loose. Be careful though as the little turn buckles are a bit fragile and they only go through 90 degrees . . . the wrong way! 8O

Twinky was not entirely joking though. If that's the worst rattle you have I'd say you are very lucky! 

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi,
We too have the FB ,cannot say i have heard any rattle from the fridge.
The cab curtains rails rattle every so often,but i can usually stop this by wedging something between.
Sorry i cannot help,just turn the radio up a tad.

Les


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Cor - what sort of vans do you lot have?

Our first van, a Tribute, rattled for England!!

The second, Mooveo, was pretty good really, but I have to say that the Hymer is almost entirely rattle free, unless we have not packed the saucepans properly with that bendy stuff.

Chalk another one up for Hymer :wink: 

Paul


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh things are supposed to rattle then? - thank god for that because like Twinky it sounds like I have my childrens primary school music leeson in the back of my van, i.e the symbol, triangle and marracas! 

Every thing rattles the blinds to the pots etc... just turn the music up load and then don't notice it!

KR's


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

oldenstar said:


> Cor - what sort of vans do you lot have?
> 
> Our first van, a Tribute, rattled for England!!
> 
> ...


Paul,it may be time to have your ears shringed, :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol

Les

:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The front screen and drivers door screen rattles but I've bubbled the rest :lol:Can't stand extraneous noise. 

tony


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

It can be really difficult to pin down rattles. I had one on the Murvi that drove me mad. From the driving seat it sounded as if it was the big Heki just behind and over my head. I tried all sorts of 'cures' to no effect. It was only after a service when the mechanic invited me to sit in the passenger seat for the drive-round check-up that I realised that the rattle was from elsewhere. Eventually it turned out to be the bathroom door at the back of the van, and easily cured.

Try to get a passenger to help pin down the location, if necessary off the public highway where they can walk round the van while you drive slowly over a few bumps. You may be surprised what they discover.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I thought rattles were normal! :lol:

Like many I am aware of a great many odd noises but have never considered it worth tracking them down!

We use a bit of "Suregrip lining" to stop too many things moving;

http://tinyurl.com/yfrfkhp

It works well on plates, bowls and similar and can be cut to fit where it is needed.

I have not tried sitting MrsW on it though!  :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"You may be surprised what they discover. "

Well, Roy, I discovered it is simpler not to ask her :-( 
Only one thing has caused more mayhem and that's getting her to report on the TV picture in my satellite tripod days!

Dave


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Now gents,

I also find it better not to bother asking _him_ - because he would be pretty useless - most woman would be able to tell you in a jot what it is - just that we are not so bothered about the rattles and just turn up the music!! Oh and of course we can multi task so when we are driving we can also advise you where the noise / rattle is coming from !!!!

KR's


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jam35007 said:


> Oh and of course we can multi task so when we are driving we can also advise you where the noise / rattle is coming from !!!!
> KR's


Q.E.D. 8) 8)

As I said earlier, "_If Mrs Twinky rabbits on like Mrs Zeb_" . . . . you won't hear the pans rattling in the back! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh gawd - she has "tidied away" my crash hat again, just when I need it most!! 8O 8O

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

To find the rattles get Zebedee to tell you about using a "Cardboard Tube"

Mike


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Now i am intrigued - Cardboard Tube ???

Come on tell all

Sara


----------



## flexable54 (Apr 16, 2009)

:?: As I said i am new to this M/H thing & have stopped a lot of more noticeable rattles like the door blinds the table in the cupboard roof blinds ETC
The thing is if you spent 35 K plus on say a car or a truck(HGV) you would take it back right ???
Or are all M/H owners that laid back it doesnt matter anyway :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Rattles drive me mad also. The worst ones are those that suddenly appear in the middle of a journey.
You ask HID if she has moved anything with allways the same answer NO.!

Then next day you find an old cassette of Julious Englasi has been stuffed under the seat or an umberella dangling in the wardrobe.

Oh that she says. I just turn the radio up................. Grrrrrrrrrr :x 

Ray.


----------



## Slipware (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, mine rattles for England too! (Especially on concrete roads like parts of the M42). I put non-slip mesh wherever I can, but the main rattle is from the roof blind runners. I turn the CD up loud...


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

You might find that it is from the bottom of the Truma heater, there is a piece that clips to the bottom of the Truma from underneath the van, when it is a loose fit then not only does it rattle but it echoes up through the heater. It took me months to finally track it down... I wrapped some thick metal tape around it and made it an interference fit - Now rattle free.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

rattles, what rattles.oh just read the heading again Swift Motorhomes. enough said. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The first time we noticed any rattles was after we sold our caravan  

Dave p


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Ooooh a bit of Swift bashing here

Our first proper van was a Bessacarr, and a few rattles developed over the miles
Most were easily fixed by having the boss drive round a local industrial estate while yours truly wandered about the back, locating and fixing
On good roads it was quiet, and I found that by dropping the tyre pressures back to the recommended pressure instead of 2 psi above it was quiet on rough surfaces too

Like Oldenstar we had a Tribute that crashed and rattled like only a stage service driver would understand
We gave up trying to fix the rattles squeaks and creaks, and just drove everywhere in a bad mood (maybe that's why panel van drivers tend not to wave?)
Our present Bessacarr had a few rattles and squeaks, but after 2 sessions round the industrial estate it is rattle free except for our bad packing

My policy - buy summat cheap, then if it rattles you expect it to and are not dissapointed; and if it doesn't you can gloat


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

From my experience the Adria Twin takes the award for rattles. I think that the heki blinds, window blinds and the toilet door rattled. And the Remis blinds were not perfect either.


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the rattles, drifting along with the constant hum of metal on metal, or plastic rubbing against its nearest neighbour.
Reminds me of the old school bus that used to shake rattle and roll, of coarse, the journey home I remember , not to school, different sound altogether that :roll: 
Tin


----------

